# 175 Bowfront Cichlids



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

I picked up a leaking 175G at bargain price a few months ago - First time I've had a bowfront, so wasn't sure about the optical difference. Turns out it was a good choice for me:

I also lucked out with driftwood off Craigslist - here's the result:


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks very nice!


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

How did you repair it? I have a 92 gal reef tank that has a slow leak and I expect to sell it dirt cheap as a reptile tank.

AquaAddict


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

AquaAddict said:


> How did you repair it? I have a 92 gal reef tank that has a slow leak and I expect to sell it dirt cheap as a reptile tank.
> 
> AquaAddict


I know how you feel. I accidentally broke the cross-brace on my 72 gallon so I just gave it and all the supplies (filter,s heater, decorations, sand) away...


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

If it is a very slow leak, then the best approach is to simply strip out and replace all the exposed silicone inside the tank. This takes a bit of time as you have to scrape it off with a carpet knife blade(s), clean the glass really well and then re-silicone with aquarium friendly silicone. That's the most difficult part - getting a clean neat finish! You can go on-line to get caulking tips as ideas about how to proceed as the process is much the same.

The alternative is to consider a repair - Fish Addicts in Langley repairs tanks at a reasonable price (about a dollar/gallon is his fee).


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

A few more pics


----------

